# Nice smelling APC for interior



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Always used Flash or Astonish One as APC but neither of them leave a particularly pleasant odour in the car afterwards. Even flash with febreeze leaves a kind of damp smell in there.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

G101 has made huge improvements in this area


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Alternatively, consider Chemical Guys Nonsense, which is odourless (allowing you to use an air freshener of your choice later, if required).


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Envy car care apc, smells like bubblegum


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Autofinesse verso or gtechniq citrus cleaner for me.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nanolex interior cleaner :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Britemax grime out


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Autoglym Clean all, smells fresh


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse total interior cleaner  smells nice and works well too


----------



## big ant (Mar 31, 2015)

autosmart multifresh


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

justina3 said:


> G101 has made huge improvements in this area


What does it smell of now?
Mine still smells of cats wee.

Gonz.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

AF Verso gets my vote


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

CG all clean smells nice (citrus-lime something)


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Gtechniq W5 - Amazing product & smells excellent. Citrus with hint of Starburst sweets (to me) 

Meguiars APC is still the all time favourite and actually specifically suited for interiors.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Dazzel81 said:


> Nanolex interior cleaner :thumb:


I concur. Smelt this at Nanolex UK on Saturday and it is gorgeous


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Love the smell off the nanolex too. Smells fresh and clean


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

Plus one for Nanolex.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Af verso or total both smell nice and have good cleaning power


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I can say I had that issue too until I used CG APC+ which has a lemon scent lovely and fresh not too bulky but stays for a while inside the cabin nice smell.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I like 1z Einszett Blitz APC. Use it at 10:1 or 20:1, depending on the state of the interior. Leaves a pleasant 'clean' smell.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

gtechniq W5


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's pretty new but CarPro inside has a lovely citrus smell.


----------



## 11redrex (Sep 11, 2014)

Yet to buy anything new, used the last of the flash last night and it left a slightly sticky feel to everything. Time to lay out for some proper stuff. 
Only went out there to deal with the shiny bit of the steering wheel, ended up doing the whole cab, the carpets, spot cleaning the headlining, and the both sides of the front door of the house. UPVC 6 panel white. Did a comparison with a few things. Flash APC, flash with bleach, astonish citrus degreaser, and one squirt of neat BH surfex. All did fairly well, but the Surfex - bloody hell !
Didn't really get rid of the shiny steering wheel bit, I'l have a to try a minute bit of surfex on a toothbrush. Will it hurt leather ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Megs apc


----------



## rmfalmeida (Jan 24, 2016)

The Blitz from 1z , for me is the perfect apc smell


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

50 Cal Interior Cleaner.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

11redrex said:


> Will it hurt leather ?


I got some neat Surfex on my hand, and even though I washed it off pretty soon (it was on there maybe a couple of minutes) I could definitely feel my skin was "dry" the next day. No surprise there - it's a degreaser, it strips grease out of / off anything.
My point being, given that leather is, when it comes down to it, skin, there's a risk of drying / cracking it with too strong a degreaser. I'd try 20% first - that'll take dried on white lithium grease off, so shouldn't have too much trouble with a little hand grease!

(I know that a lot of modern leather finishes are vinyl coated and so this may not actually apply - but always use the least aggressive method and all that...)


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

I love the smell of Scholl spam in the morning, and it is fare better than all the rest. Second best is Verso. Megs is a go to for carpets. And if you don't want your car smell like flowers, then surfex is a god choice.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

+1 for AF Total


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have recently been using AF Total and it a thumbs up from me:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brite max Grime out is the nicest smelling APC I have used. Cleans very well also.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Another one for AF Verso for smell and cleans pretty well also


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Homebase value. Seems to do the job, it's a citrusy smell but doesn't leave a particularly strong odour after use. Certainly no damp smells. £1.50 for a litre. Bargain.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Stardrops


----------

